# Euro 2012 Qualifying 03 September



## OddsPoster (Aug 29, 2010)

03 Sep 14:00 Armenia v Rep of Ireland  5.50 3.50 1.66 +56  
03 Sep 15:00 Kazakhstan v Turkey  9.00 4.33 1.36 +41  
03 Sep 15:30 Andorra v Russia  41.00 17.00 1.01 +39  
03 Sep 15:30 Moldova v Finland  3.60 3.40 2.00 +41  
03 Sep 16:00 Faroe Islands v Serbia  19.00 9.00 1.10 +40  
03 Sep 16:30 Montenegro v Wales  1.80 3.40 4.50 +56  
03 Sep 17:00 Latvia v Croatia  5.00 3.60 1.66 +41  
03 Sep 17:00 Romania v Albania  1.28 5.00 10.00 +41  
03 Sep 17:00 Sweden v Hungary  1.44 4.00 7.50 +41  
03 Sep 17:15 Lithuania v Scotland  2.50 3.20 2.75 +56  
03 Sep 17:15 Luxembourg v Bosnia-Herzegovina  11.00 6.50 1.20 +40  
03 Sep 17:30 Estonia v Italy  8.00 4.20 1.40 +41  
03 Sep 17:30 Slovakia v FYR Macedonia  1.53 3.75 6.50 +41  
03 Sep 17:45 Belgium v Germany  5.50 3.60 1.61 +41  
03 Sep 17:45 Greece v Georgia  1.40 4.20 8.50 +41  
03 Sep 17:45 Liechtenstein v Spain  41.00 17.00 1.01 +39  
03 Sep 17:45 San Marino v Holland  41.00 17.00 1.01 +39  
03 Sep 17:45 Slovenia v Northern Ireland  1.66 3.50 5.50 +56  
03 Sep 18:00 England v Bulgaria  1.28 5.00 11.00 +56  
03 Sep 18:00 France v Belarus  1.33 4.50 10.00 +41  
03 Sep 18:00 Iceland v Norway  4.33 3.40 1.83 +41  
03 Sep 18:45 Portugal v Cyprus  1.16 6.50 15.00 +41


----------



## BgFutbol (Aug 31, 2010)

Armenia v Rep of Ireland 
Armenia couldnt qualify for South Africa 2010 after beating Belgium, but losing to Turkey and Spain. In the friendlies Armenia didnt do anything, they lost to Iran and Belarus. Two average teams. There are no injurues for Armenia.
The irish played good matches in the South Africa Qualifications, but they also couldn qualify. In friendlies they lost to Brazil, but won against Paraguay and Algir. Against Argentina, the irish played very good, but lost with 0-1. 
So far Armenia and Ireland never met in a match. 
Prediction: X 
Bookie: Bet365
Odds: 3.50


----------



## BgFutbol (Aug 31, 2010)

Portugal - Cyprus
Portugal managed to qualify for World cup South Africa, but they didnt impress. In the World Cup they qualified easily for the 1/8 finals, but lost to the eventual champions- Spain. Ronaldo didnt show anything impressive at the mondial and Portugal deservedly went home. Sambrosa is out, Cristiano Ronaldo too, he will need 3 months of recovery. 
Cyprus couldnt qualify for the world cup but played some good matches. The Cypriots destroyed Bulgaria at home 4-1, and lost to Italy only 3-2. 
At 1975 Portugal won 1-0 against Cyprus, but this is so far away that it cannot be considered as fact. 
Portugal is without two of their best players and they are not in form, while Cyprus will probably play defensively.
Prediction: under 2.5
Bookmaker: Bet365
Odds: 2.10


----------



## ForzaItalia (Sep 2, 2010)

Macedonia is not so bad as the odds suggest. Infact they are very solid and I wouldnt be surprised if they draw or even win. x2 seems to be the value.
I agree about the under in Portugal. They are not in form and missing Ronaldo.


----------



## lowridersti (Sep 3, 2010)

03 Sep 17:00 Romania v Albania 1.28 5.00 10.00 +41 
I really doubt that Romania will win this. Considering the bad shape of the players, I think Albania will be a pretty tough opponent.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Sep 3, 2010)

I smell England is in trouble with that trainer and players, not that Bulgaria are so strong but it will be very even match.


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 4, 2010)

BgFutbol said:
			
		

> Portugal - Cyprus
> Portugal managed to qualify for World cup South Africa, but they didnt impress. In the World Cup they qualified easily for the 1/8 finals, but lost to the eventual champions- Spain. Ronaldo didnt show anything impressive at the mondial and Portugal deservedly went home. Sambrosa is out, Cristiano Ronaldo too, he will need 3 months of recovery.
> Cyprus couldnt qualify for the world cup but played some good matches. The Cypriots destroyed Bulgaria at home 4-1, and lost to Italy only 3-2.
> At 1975 Portugal won 1-0 against Cyprus, but this is so far away that it cannot be considered as fact.
> ...



Damn, thats the most wrong I have ever gotten. Guess how much over 7.5 goals would make you...


----------

